# Strymon Deco is a great pedal...



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

....in imho. I reacquired this pedal last week. I played a four song set with my local band in Jasper at the Legion Jam last night as well as other players. It has the ability to create chorus, flange effects as well as double tracking and echo effects (although echo effects are limited to 2 repeats). Never used the echo effect as I had my trusty analog delay on hand. The effects were only one side of the pedal. It also has a saturation side with a volume control and I can’t speak from experience regarding the sound of real tape saturation but the Strymon was so f’n warm and smooth. 

Needless to say I was extremely pleased with what this, again imo, under appreciated pedal can do. Love it!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've owned the pedal at least 3 times and bought one recently (again) and it is really a great unit. The " Starship Trooper" sound in a box and many more options.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have their OB-1 and it's a great piece of kit, very "transparent" and versatile, but I prefer the slight "colour" of the Diamond Compressor. Both sitting on the shelf now but there if needed.

Also, I think I would prefer the Diamond Quantum Leap over any Strymon offerings -- any experience there? 

As far as warmth (and beyond) goes, I have that covered ten times over in my tube gear. I am almost sorry to have everything in that department because the Strymon Sunset demo makes that unit look really good too.

A fine company with gear that is worth the cost.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have their OB-1 and it's a great piece of kit, very "transparent" and versatile, but I prefer the slight "colour" of the Diamond Compressor. Both sitting on the shelf now but there if needed.
> 
> Also, I think I would prefer the Diamond Quantum Leap over any Strymon offerings -- any experience there?
> 
> ...


for ease of use and great tone, the Memory Lane Jr. is one of my favorite delays. The Strymon stuff typically has more options like the Volante and Möbius I currently own.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have their OB-1 and it's a great piece of kit, very "transparent" and versatile, but I prefer the slight "colour" of the Diamond Compressor. Both sitting on the shelf now but there if needed.
> 
> Also, I think I would prefer the Diamond Quantum Leap over any Strymon offerings -- any experience there?
> 
> ...


Yeah, had few Diamond pedals over the years but never had a QL. Always wanted to try one and probably will sometime.

I had an V1 Memory Lane and loved it’s dark, lush repeats. Might grab one again if the timing (no pun intended) is right.

However, gotta agree with Alex, the Memory Lane Jr was probably my favourite and it was digital, iirc.

Going back with the Strymon small boxes (El Cap on the way). Simple to use but with enough options to make things interesting. Bottom line for me is they just sound great


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The Deco is pretty cool. Try it in Wide Stereo mode with two amps and just a tiny bit of lag and wobble. Instead of creating a chorus or flange effect, you just get a nice wide stereo field that sounds very natural but HUGE. When doing this, you might notice that the reference side sounds slightly louder than the lag side, so you may need to adjust with the blend knob. This is due to your ear perceiving the first sound as slightly louder, even though it doesn't actually _sound_ like it is ahead at all. This setup is also pretty cool in that you can balance the volume of two amps from your pedals with the blend knob rather than going back and forth to your amps.

I loved the saturation side. Pushed all the way, it was actually a pretty good overdrive all on its own. Or after another dirt pedal, it's a nice "more good" pedal adding some pleasant overtones.

This is making me want to pick one up again, Hmm....



JMann said:


> However, gotta agree with Alex, the Memory Lane Jr was probably my favourite and it was digital, iirc.


The Memory Lane Jr, Quantum Leap, and Counter Point are kind of digital/analog hybrids. The sampling is digital, but the filtering (the part that gives the repeats their character) is all analog.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I loved the saturation side. Pushed all the way, it was actually a pretty good overdrive all on its own. Or after another dirt pedal, it's a nice "more good" pedal adding some pleasant overtones.
> 
> This is making me want to pick one up again, Hmm....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the 3 Diamond pedals you mention having hybrid construction. The QL and CP I hope to try out some day. I just know that their pedals, the ones I’ve tried, all sounded great imho.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

The Deco is my "all time favorite" pedal.
Until recently, my pedalboard was consisting of a DECO and a tuner.
I now have a compressor but I'm considering going back to DECO/Tuner only.

IMO, the Deco is the ultimate tool for a simple stereo rig.
Like Troyhead said... *"Wide Stereo mode with two amps and just a tiny bit of lag and wobble"*

But It can do so much more...
- A chorus option, for a "tighter" bottom end.
- A Delay (up to 500ms)... By far my favorite slapback echo

I will be honest with you...I almost cry once. I could not believe what I was hearing.
...a powerfull tool.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

BobChuck said:


> The Deco is my "all time favorite" pedal.
> Until recently, my pedalboard was consisting of a DECO and a tuner.


I played live with just that pedal once! If I could only have one pedal, the Deco would probably be it (even though I don't currently own one). Maybe the external tap/fav with it too, so you can get some alternate sounds (longer delay, chorus, etc). Why, there's even a flanger in there if you hold down the doubletracker button momentarily!


----------

